# Rund um Frankfurt im großen Stil



## darkdesigner (8. August 2005)

Wie in jedem Jahr plante ich auch fÃ¼r diesen Sommer eine 5 tÃ¤gige Fernfahrt mit meinem Transalpine Rucksack und dem grobstolligen SchÃ¤tzchen. Keine Packtaschen, kein Zelt, kein GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, einfach nur einen Rucksack auf den Schultern und die schÃ¶nsten, teilweise auch Ã¼belsten Trails der deutschen Mittelgebirge rocken. 

Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Jahren auÃerhalb Hessens unterwegs war und mir schon so oft beim Anblick der Frankfurt umgebenden Mittelgebirge gedacht hatte âDie muÃ man doch auch am StÃ¼ck fahren kÃ¶nnen...â, war der Plan klar. 2005 werden Taunus, Vogelsberg, RhÃ¶n, Spessart und Odenwald aneinandergereiht und zur RÃ¼ckfahrt das Weinland zwischen Rhein, Nahe und Main genutzt. Die erste Augustwoche sollte meteorologisch gÃ¼nstige Bedingungen bieten und so ging die Reise am 3. August 2005 in Frankfurt los. Anders als in den Vorjahren hatte ich diesmal in Yo Gomez einen Begleiter gefunden, er wuÃte nicht was er damit tat...

*03. August 2005, 800, Bockenheimer Warte FFM*
Start, wir fahren auf die Minute pÃ¼nktlich los. Der Himmel ist blau und nur vereinzelte weiÃe SchÃ¤fchenwolken ziehen ihren Weg. Die Luft ist noch frisch und wir machen die ersten Meter auf unserer bekannten Taunusrunde. 
Ãber das Niddatal raus aus Frankfurt, Ã¼ber die Felder in den Taunus, nach 12km erreichen wir ihn und tauchen in die WÃ¤lder ein. Langsam und stetig steigt der Weg an, die 11kg auf dem RÃ¼cken schmerzen zum ersten, aber nicht letzten Mal und erste Zweifel kommen auf. Ich bin allerdings noch sehr entspannt und kurbele konstant die Rampen und Serpentinen hoch. 

Der Weg zum Feldberg ist unser FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und locker erreichen wir das Plateau um kurz nach 10 Uhr. 
Wegen des weiten Weges und der bevorstehenden Strapazen halten wir uns nicht lange auf und nach kurzem Photoshooting geht es in die Abfahrt. Ãber den Sandplacken geht es auf traumhaften Trails den mittlerweile zum UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe ernannten Limes runter zum RÃ¶merkastell Saalburg. 
Wir folgen dem Limes ins KÃ¶pperner Tal und auf der anderen Seite geht es wieder rauf zum Kastell Kapersburg. Am Kuhkopf machen wir eine erste Pause und genieÃen die herrliche Aussicht ins Usinger Becken. 

Weiter geht es Ã¼ber den Steinskopf (hÃ¶chste Erhebung am Ostrand des Taunuskamms) zum Winterstein. Wir besteigen den erst seit zwei Monaten wieder errichteten Aussichtsturm und kÃ¶nnen fern am Horizont sÃ¼dlich die HochhÃ¤user Frankfurts erkennen. In Richtung Osten liegt unser heutiges Tagesziel, der Vogelsberg, es erscheint in diesem Augenblick mehr als unrealistisch das gesteckte Ziel zu erreichen. Also los! Der Zaubertrail nach Ockstadt war leider im mittleren Teil durch gefÃ¤llte BÃ¤ume versperrt, aber dennoch ein SahnestÃ¼ckchen zum Ausklang aus dem Taunus.

Gegen Mittag durchquerten wir die Hauptstadt der Wetterau, Ã¼ber goldgelbe Kornfelder passierten wir diesen landwirtschaftlich geprÃ¤gten Teil Mittelhessens. Ãberall waren die Bauern (AgrarÃ¶konomen) damit beschÃ¤ftigt ihre Ernte einzubringen und in allen Himmelsrichtungen konnte man Staubfahnen der MÃ¤hdrescher erspÃ¤hen. Relativ entspannt bewegten wir uns auf den Vogelsberg zu und langsam kam er nÃ¤her. Lediglich in Blo(m)feld (James Bond lÃ¤Ãt grÃ¼Ãen) galt es einen querliegenden Buckel zu Ã¼berwinden. Die Aussicht war herrlich und die Serpentinen auf der Abfahrt um so schÃ¶ner. Die nÃ¤chsten zehn Kilometer bis Nidda knallten wir auf Asphalt, Yo Gomez war ziemlich fertig und auch ich merkte bereits erste ErmÃ¼dungserscheinungen und wir legten im StÃ¤dtchen Nidda am Marktplatz eine zweite Mittagspause ein. Der Ã¶rtliche BÃ¤cker bot allerlei Leckeres und wir verschnauften erst mal und regenerierten unseren Blutzuckerspiegel. 

Jetzt lag der zweite Teil der Arbeit an diesem ersten Tag vor uns, der Anstieg zum Vogelsberg. Mit 773m Ã¼. NN nicht ganz so hoch wie der Taunus ist der Taufstein die hÃ¶chste Erhebung des grÃ¶Ãten zusammenhÃ¤ngenden Vulkangebietes Europas. Wir rollten Ã¼ber markierte Feld- und Wanderwege an der Niddatalsperre vorbei und waren bereits mitten im Anstieg, als wir sich leerende WasserbehÃ¤ltnisse bemerkten. Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt mein Tagestief und war einfach nur kaputt. Der europÃ¤ische Wanderweg E3 sollte uns auf die Gipfel und zu unserem Tagesziel am Ostrand des Vogelsberges Herbstein fÃ¼hren. 

In Busenborn durften wir bei einer netten Familie Wasser nachtanken und jetzt ging es ans eingemachte. Ich weiÃ nicht wie und warum, aber genau in dem Moment ging es mir langsam besser und plÃ¶tzlich setzte sich Leistung frei, an die ich nicht mehr glaubte. Zwar muÃte ich einmal kurz unterhalb des Bilstein schieben, aber 25% auf losem Schotter sind echt eine Sauerei. Vom Bilstein Felsen hatten wir eine grandiose Aussicht auf den Taunus und im Dunst waren sogar die HochhÃ¤user FFMs zu erahnen. 

Das hatten wir also schon hinter uns, nun noch schnell hoch zum Hoherodskopf und dann noch der Taufstein und schon sind wir am Tagesziel. Denkste!

Die Auffahrt zum Hoherodskopf stellte sich als Schie(b)piste raus, links neben der Piste befÃ¶rderte die Liftanlage plÃ¤rrende BÃ¤lger zur Sommerrodelbahn hoch. WÃ¤hrend Yo Gomez den Kampf aufgab, wollte ich diese Rampe bezwingen und wenn es das letzte an diesem Tag sein sollte... 
Die Kinder im Lift riefen stÃ¤ndig zu mir herÃ¼ber âSchneller, schneller, schneller...â Das war in Ordnung und motivierte, aber als SprÃ¼che kamen wie âDer kann nicht mehr!â oder âDas Rad war doch teuer genugâ wÃ¤re ich fast geplatzt. Meine Beine auch, denn nun wollte ich vor ihnen oben sein. Aua, es tat verdammt weh, doch die Rampe sowie die Kids im Lift waren besiegt. 

Eine kurze Abfahrt und hoch zum Taufstein, den Aussichtsturm wollte ich dann mit den dicken Beinen nicht mehr hoch, es war jedoch sowieso ziemlich diesig geworden. Mehr oder weniger nur noch bergab rollten wir dann nach Herbstein. Wir quartierten uns in einer schÃ¶nen Pension ein und besuchten das Ã¶rtlich Thermalbad. Herrlich entspannend wirkten die SprudeldÃ¼sen auf RÃ¼cken und Beine! Danach gingen wir noch zu einem leckeren Italiener essen und einige BierspezialitÃ¤ten rundeten den Abend ab, pennen um 22Uhr, auch schon lange nicht mehr gehabt... 






*04. August 2005, 730, Herbstein (Vogelsberg)*
Nur mÃ¼hsam bekomme ich die BrÃ¶tchen runter, ich schmier mir noch eins fÃ¼r den Weg und schon sitzen Yo Gomez und ich wieder im Sattel. Unser heutiger Plan war den Vogelsberg endgÃ¼ltig hinter uns zu lassen, die HÃ¶hen der RhÃ¶n zu erklimmen und soweit wie mÃ¶glich in Richtung Spessart vorzudringen. Allein die Verbindung zwischen Vogelsberg und RhÃ¶n gestaltete sich schwieriger als erwartet. Anstatt locker auf breiten Forstwegen in schwach reliefiertem GelÃ¤nde dahin zu rollen, machten uns teilweise unfahrbare, zugewachsene Trails alle Hoffnungen auf rasches Vorankommen zunichte. 

Die ersten 50km waren echt die HÃ¶lle an dem Tag fÃ¼r mich, die auf der Karte so schÃ¶n eingezeichneten Wanderwege entpuppten sich als fiese Rampen, mit BaumstÃ¤mmen verblockte Wege, etc. Jede Welle wurde mitgenommen, ich fluchte mehr als einmal und war alle bevor wir am FuÃe der Wasserkuppe angelangt waren. Als wir dann um 13:05 Uhr endlich Poppenhausen erreicht hatten, waren natÃ¼rlich alle GeschÃ¤fte in Mittagspause... OK, ab da konnte ich nur noch lachen. Das Wetter war ja schÃ¶n und die Berge vor uns, was sollte jetzt noch passieren. Es war wie am Tag zuvor, ich hatte mein Tief Ã¼berwunden und bei Yo Gomez ging es los.

Ich schoÃ die Rampen hoch, nicht bereit auch nur einen FuÃ auf den Boden zu setzen. Traumhafte Ausblicke entschÃ¤digten fÃ¼r alle Schmerzen und Ã¼berglÃ¼cklich erreichten wir um kurz nach 1400 die hÃ¶chste Erhebung Hessens. Mir fehlen echt die Worte bei dem Gedanken an diesen Ausblick, selbst hinfahren und erleben! 

Um auf der immer sehr windigen Kuppe nicht vollends auszukÃ¼hlen, machten wir uns relativ rasch auf die Weiterfahrt. Auf dem RhÃ¶n HÃ¶hen Weg ging die Reise schnurstracks nach SÃ¼den weiter, vorbei am Roten Moor ging es nach dem Schweden Wall in den Anstieg zur HÃ¶hen HÃ¶lle. Einmal mehr eine Schiebepassage vom allerfeinsten, in solchen Momenten fragt man sich wirklich âwofÃ¼r? warum?â Oben angekommen, bzw. am Himmeldunkberg weiÃ man es dann!!! Die weite des Landes offenbart sich in allen Facetten, unten eine Schafherde mit SchÃ¤fer, Felsen, WÃ¤lder, Blumenwiesen, tiefe TÃ¤ler, kleine Ortschaften mit FachwerkhÃ¤usern.

Auf der anderen Bergseite war bereits das Kloster Kreuzberg zu sehen. Knackig ging es in den Downhill, wir verloren in kÃ¼rzester Zeit 300hm, von 900m runter auf knapp 600m Ã¼. NN in OberweiÃenbrunn. Wir befanden uns jetzt auf bayrischem Terrain, unschwer an zahlreichen weiÃblauen Fahnen und WeiÃbierschildern an allen GasthÃ¤usern zu erkennen. ErschÃ¶pft und mÃ¼de wie wir waren, hieÃ unser Ziel eigentlich nur noch das Kloster Kreuzberg zu erklimmen und dort das Quartier aufschlagen. Der Anstieg war endlos, zÃ¤h und zermÃ¼rbend, aber absteigen nein Danke! Endlich um 16:20Uhr oben angekommen muÃten wir leider feststellen, daÃ es sich um ein touristisch sehr attraktives Ziel handeln muÃ. Menschenmassen bevÃ¶lkerten das Kloster, den Biergarten und alles drumherum. 

Nein, hier also nicht Ã¼bernachten, weiter geht die Reise. Wir verloren zunÃ¤chst im nÃ¤chsten Tal wieder an HÃ¶he um dann auf 832m auf den Feuerberg zu kommen. Dort oben liegt die vom Alpenverein betriebene Kissinger HÃ¼tte. Wie in den ârichtigenâ Bergen liegt die HÃ¼tte einsam auf dem Gipfel und Ã¼berragt alles weit und breit. Nebendran der Skilift und ringsherum die Gipfel der Hohen RhÃ¶n, zauberhaft. ZunÃ¤chst wollte man uns die Beherbung verweigern, aber mein fertiges Gesicht erregte dann ausreichend Mitleid und die Wirtin hatte ein Einsehen kurz bevor wir uns schon auf den Weg zum nÃ¤chsten Gipfel machen wollten. Ein einfaches HÃ¼ttenzimmer sogar mit Dusche und WC war heute unser Luxus. Riesen Portionen Aas und lecker Hefe vom FaÃ rundeten den Tag ab. Ein Sonnenuntergang wie im Kino lieÃ dann alle Strapazen abfallen und glÃ¼cklich fielen die Ãuglein zu.  





*05. August 2005, 600, Kissinger HÃ¼tte*
Als notorischer FrÃ¼haufsteher hatte ich die reizende Aufgabe nach dem Sonnenuntergang vom Vorabend auch den Sonnenaufgang am darauffolgenden Morgen zu knipsen. Um 800 gab es dann endlich FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und nach einigen Wartungsarbeiten an den RÃ¤dern ging die Fahrt kurz vor 9 Uhr los. Jetzt hieÃ es bei kÃ¼hlen Temperaturen die Hohe RhÃ¶n zu verlassen, Ã¼ber das WÃ¼rzburger Haus, das Berghaus RhÃ¶n knallten wir runter nach Schildeck. Von dort rollten wir dann bei schÃ¶nem wenn auch frischem Wetter durch das Niemandsland der sÃ¼dlichen bayrischen RhÃ¶n. Immer wieder passierten wir kleine DÃ¶rfer mit hÃ¼bschen HÃ¤uschen und fragten uns wovon die Menschen hier wohl leben. 

In RoÃbach angekommen, erreichten wir die Grenze zwischen RhÃ¶n und Spessart. Wir fuhren die HochstraÃe entlang, eine sehr breite (eigentlich offizielle VerkehrsstraÃe) Schotterpiste ca. 10km gen SÃ¼den. Dat is wie aufe Autobahn! Irgendwann entlieÃ uns dann der Weg aus der RhÃ¶n und machte mit einem spitzen Trail den Weg frei bergab nach Burgsinn im Sinntal. Der Trail war wieder Weltklasse, endlos, wurzelig, steinig, Hohlweg, alles dabei! In Burgsinn wurden dann die Speicher wieder vollgetankt und entlang der Sinn rollten wir nach Rieneck. 

Ab Rieneck stand die eigentliche Tagesaufgabe an, die komplette Durchquerung des Spessarts bis an den Main. Wieder waren ja erst 50km absolviert und die Beine am dritten Tag frisch wie nie zuvor. Die ersten Meter bergauf gingen schwerfÃ¤llig, aber es rollte noch einigermaÃen. Wir muÃten Ã¼ber den ersten Kamm, da es keinen Namen gab nenne ich ihn mal âSpessartberg ohne Namenâ. Auf der anderen Seite knackig wieder runter und wir erreichten eine StraÃe. Zwei vorbeiziehende Rennschwuppen wurden ziehen gelassen, die Motivation mit dem 11kg Rucksack und Beinen schwer wie Blei war Ã¤uÃerst gering...Wir knickten bald wieder in den Wald ab und da stand sie vor uns: Die grÃ¼ne Mauer! 

Wir lachten, wir fluchten, wir konnten es nicht fassen! Das sollte der offizielle Weg sein? Es ging eigentlich nicht, aber es war so. Zwischen 25 und 30% zeigte mein Tacho an und da hab ich die Spitzen weg gelassen. Nicht so ein paar Meter, nein 200hm ging es hoch. Eine an einem Querweg vorbeikommenden Wandergruppe schaute leicht irritiert als sie zwei fluchende Mountainbiker mit schwerem GepÃ¤ck die Diretissima hochschnaubend sah. Als der Weg auf der anderen Seite entsprechend bescheiden (zugewachsen, querliegende BÃ¤ume) runter ging, langte es mir. Wir nahmen die nÃ¤chste Schotterpiste und mit fast 70 Sachen donnerten wir in Fallinie abwÃ¤rts nach Partenstein. 

Partenstein ist vielleicht einigen ein Begriff, es ist der Nachbarort des diesjÃ¤hrigen Austragungsortes der Marathon EM Frammersbach. Wir befanden uns jetzt also mitten im Spessart, die ersten KÃ¤mme waren passiert, aber bis zum Main lag noch eine Menge Holz vor uns. Nach einer Mittagspause und BrÃ¶tchen und Zuckerwasser sattelten wir die Pferdchen und the search goes on. Yo Gomes brachte fast einen Einheimischen Radler zu Fall ;-) sehr amÃ¼sant. Durch das liebliche Aubachtal rollten wir nach Krommenthal und befanden uns am nÃ¤chsten Kamm. Nachdem wir den Bischbornerhof passiert hatten, kamen wir nach Lichtenau. Der Trail runter war allererste Sahne und die Markierungen lieÃen auf eine MTB Veranstaltung schlieÃen. 

Wie sollte es anders kommen, durfte jetzt wieder die Abteilung âKurbeln am Bergâ rann und wir katapultierten uns auf den hÃ¶chsten Punkt unserer Transspessart Fahrt, den Hohen Knuck. Der einzige Regenschauer der gesamten Tour erwischte uns hier, aber nach 20 Minuten war der Spuk auch wieder vorbei. Wir passierten die A3 und den aus Staumeldungen bekannten Abzweig Rohrbrunn und waren schon wieder in einem fetten Downhill runter nach Krausenbach. Unglaublich wie lange eine Abfahrt sein kann und dann erst die Natur! Ab Krausenbach lag dann der letzte Kamm vor uns. Yo Gomez war einfach nur noch mÃ¼de und ich versprach das es der letzte sei. Die Serpentinen waren zermÃ¼rbend, erst Asphalt, dann Schotter, dann Waldweg, aber irgendwann war auch der PaÃ geschafft.

Wir donnerten auf den Spuren des Erzwilddiebes nach Wildensee und weiter entlang des wildromatischen Naturschutzgebietes bis nach MÃ¶nchberg. Eigentlich waren es noch zehn Kilometer bis an den Main, jedoch wegen der fortgeschrittenen Zeit, der zu erwartenden hÃ¶heren Zimmerpreise und unserer kÃ¶rperlichen Verfassung, zogen wir es vor hier unser Quartier aufzuschlagen. Keine falsche Entscheidung, zwar war das Zimmer nicht billig, das Essen dafÃ¼r aber allererste Sahne und die Leute freundlich. 





*06. August 2005, 800, MÃ¶nchberg*
Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen hatten sich zwar die Schauer der Nacht gelegt, aber die Temperaturen erreichten leider nicht mal mehr 20Â°. Ein Element welches in den Tagen zuvor eher auf unserer Seite zu sein schien, hatte sich an diesem Tag gegen uns verschworen. Der Wind wehte stark aus West-Nordwest und das den ganzen Tag. FrÃ¶stelnd ging es die 10km an den Main nach GroÃheubach, wir Ã¼berquerten den FluÃ und befanden uns am Ã¶stlichen FuÃe des Odenwaldes. Heutige Tagesaufgabe war zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Querung und das Erreichen des Rheins. Nun am vierten Tag waren die Beine einfach nur dick und matt. Jeder HÃ¶henmeter kostete Ãberwindung und es dauerte eine ganze Weile bis alles wieder halbwegs locker war und funktionierte. 

Nach RÃ¼denau hoch sammelten wir die ersten 100hm und ab da hieÃ es 65km beiÃen durch den Odenwald von Ost nach West. Die erste Rampe folgt sogleich und so ging es hoch zur Lauseiche. Der anschlieÃende Trail runter zur GeyersmÃ¼hle war nicht nur Spitze sondern zugleich auch der GrenzÃ¼bertritt zurÃ¼ck ins hessische. Gleich darauf muÃten wir wieder hoch, Ziel war Vielbrunn. Und so wie man den Odenwald kennt, nÃ¤mlich rauf-runter, runter-rauf, ging es auch weiter. Also wieder ins Tal runter und sofort wieder hoch. Diesmal hieÃ es schieben Ã¼ber eine Kuhweide, rechts und links ein unter Strom stehender Zaun und gerade mal einen Meter Platz dazwischen. In Weiten-GesÃ¤Ã (ja der Ort heiÃt wirklich so!) hatte ich dann den absoluten Tiefpunkt der Tour. Mir war eiskalt, ich hatte Kopfschmerzen und es ging nichts. Ich haderte kurz, zog mir die Regenjacke Ã¼ber und fror bis Michelstadt. Dort gab es dann Nervennahrung in Form eines Nougattalers. 

So gestÃ¤rkt durften wir jetzt endlich wieder Anstiege erklimmen, ich weiÃ nicht wie, aber ich kurbelte einfach wortlos vor mich hin und nach dem Morsberg hatten wir irgendwann erst Beerfurt und dann Reichelsheim erreicht. Gleich bei der Einfahrt in den Ort entdeckte ich einen GetrÃ¤nkemarkt und Red Bull verleiht bekanntlich FlÃ¼gel. Es wartete schlieÃlich nichts geringeres als die Neunkircher HÃ¶he auf uns. Sie sollte die hÃ¶chste Erhebung bei unserer Odenwald Durchquerung sein. Als wir bereits oben zu sein schienen (ein MÃ¶rderuphill mit losem GerÃ¶ll, etc.), fiel mir beim Blick auf den HÃ¶henmesser auf, da kommt noch was. Als wir dann den Weiler Freiheit Laudenau passierten, wuÃte ich was nun folgte, ein weiterer Uphill vom allerfeinsten. Yo Gomez war nun nicht mehr sehr gut gelaunt, bei mir jedoch lief es seit Reichelsheim und dem GummibÃ¤rchensaft wieder 1a. 

Auf der Neunkircher HÃ¶he erklomm ich dann noch den Kaiserturm und genoÃ die traumhafte 360Â° Aussicht. Im Norden war Frankfurt zu erkennen und ein vÃ¶llig neuer Plan war in sekundenschnelle geboren. Warum am Rhein und Main durchs Flachland bei lausigem Wetter gondeln, wenn man heute die Tour mit einem Husarenstreich zu Ende fahren kann? 

Wieder runter vom Turm verkÃ¼ndete ich Yo Gomez meine PlÃ¤ne und er runzelte erst mal die Stirn. Sicher waren wir noch nicht an der BergstraÃe, sicher lagen noch drei Anstiege vor uns und zahlreiche hinter uns, aber die Aussicht schon einen Tag frÃ¼her als geplant in seinem Bett zu liegen, Ã¼berzeugte ihn schlieÃlich. Gesagt getan, wir lieÃen es laufen, ein schier endloser Trail brachte uns ins Lautertal. Was wir nicht wuÃten, wie fies kann ein Berg nach fast 8000hm in vier Tagen sein, der Teufelsberg machte seinem Namen alle Ehre und forderte seinen Tribut. Aber auch diese Rampe hatte ein Ende und ein allerletztes Mal ging es Ã¼ber feine Trails hinab. Die wunderschÃ¶ne Anlage des FÃ¼rstenlagers begrÃ¼Ãte uns in Auerbach an der BergstraÃe. Die Temperaturen hatten endlich auch wieder sommerlichen Charakter und an der ersten Tankstelle deckten wir uns mit Proviant ein. 

Der Plan war klar, entlang der B3 auf Asphalt so schnell wie mÃ¶glich zurÃ¼ck. Etwa 50km lagen noch vor uns, die StraÃe verlÃ¤uft bis auf 3 Kurven geradeaus. Die lÃ¤ngste Zielgerade meines Lebens... Nach 15km ein letzter Stop in Darmstadt und dann war ich wie in Hamburg eine Woche zuvor wie im Rausch. Kein Gegenwind konnte mich bremsen, ich kurbelte das 48er Blatt konstant bei 30 und mehr km/h gen Norden. In der letzten Stadt vor Frankfurt wurden zwei RRler Opfer meines Wahns und fast hÃ¤tte auch Yo Gomez reiÃen lassen mÃ¼ssen. Aber tapfer blieb er dran und hielt mein Hinterrad. Und plÃ¶tzlich waren wir in Frankfurt, eine Stunde von Darmstadt bis Frankfurt, da hat selbst die S-Bahn Probleme. Wir lieÃen uns an der Alten Oper von einem freundlichen OrdnungshÃ¼ter ablichten und hatten es tatsÃ¤chlich vollbracht. Die fÃ¼nf um Frankfurt liegenden Mittelgebirge in vier Tagen abgefahren. 





FÃ¼r genaue Infos zur Strecke und ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten schreibt einfach eine Email an mich. Fortsetzung im nÃ¤chsten Jahr geplant, wo genau wird erst im Winter entschieden.

Weitere Bilder findet Ihr Ã¼brigens hier


----------



## Ger (8. August 2005)

Respekt!
So was in der Art schwebte mir auch immer vor, habe bisher aber nur Teil1 ausgiebig befahren, sozusagen die alten Haustrails bis zu meinem Umzug nach Berlin.
Aber dein Bericht erweckt Lust, die alte Heimat mal wieder zu durchstreifen.
Wie hat es mit der Verständigung ab Blofeld geklappt?  
Gruß
Ger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (8. August 2005)

Mit der Verständigung hat es prima geklappt ;-) Das rollende r war sozusagen ständiger Wegbegleiter Wette-rrr-au, unte-rrr-f-rrr-angn...
dd


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. August 2005)

Sehr schöner Bericht!   Hat echt Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Respekt auch für die sportliche Leistung im Kampf gegen Widrigkeiten und den Kollegen Schweinehund.


----------



## mtb hh (9. August 2005)

Hi,

sehr schöner Bericht und sehr interessante Tour. Da ich ab Oktober meinen Wohnsitz von Hamburg nach Frankfurt verlege, wäre ich an der detallierten Beschreibung der Tour sehr interessiert. 
Gruß, Heiko


----------



## darkdesigner (10. August 2005)

Kein Thema, wenn Du in FFM angekommen bist, schreib mal ne PM und dann kann ich Dir auf meinen Karten alle Wege zeigen. Wir haben fast ausschließlich markierte Wanderwege genutzt. Und es lohnt sich immer wieder (Trailalarm)!
dd


----------



## wolflack (11. August 2005)

coole Tour, wirklich und jeden Tag lecker Anstiege. Es muß nicht immer Alpen-X sein. Mal sehen, viellleicht komme ich nächstes Jahr mit.


----------



## powderJO (11. August 2005)

super. genial. und der beweis, dass es eben nicht immer die alpen sein müssen. und auf den genauen streckenverlauf habe ich natürlich eh ein abo, gelle?


----------



## yo gomez (19. August 2005)

mtb hh schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ab Oktober meinen Wohnsitz von Hamburg nach Frankfurt verlege, wäre ich an der detallierten Beschreibung der Tour sehr interessiert.



Und wenn Du Dich beeilst, bist Du nicht der einzige Hamburger! Allerdings bin ich vorerst nur bis Ende November hier. (Zumindest ist es noch so geplant)...


----------



## checkb (30. August 2005)

Hallo Darkdesigner,

toller Bericht.   Ich staune immer wieder wie sich die Menschen schinden können. ( ca. 460 km und ca. 8000 hm in 4 Tagen ) RESPEKT   

Hast Du eventuell einen GPS Track von der Tour?

Gruss checkb


----------



## darkdesigner (30. August 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du eventuell einen GPS Track von der Tour?


Es gibt keine GPS-Daten, lediglich eine genaue Beschreibung, bzw. die abgefahrenen Wanderwege mit Markierungen und Nummern. In dieser Beziehung bin ich Technik-Verweigerer, biete aber gerne mal nen Kurs: "Karten interpretieren" an.  
dd

[editon]@Yo Gomez: Wie muß ich nachstehenden Kommentar verstehen??? Von 460km waren nichtmal 2km schwierig bis nicht fahrbar, also im Promille-Bereich...  [editoff]

Achso und über die Vor- und Nachteile von GPS, den Sinn oder Unsinn wurde und wird schon in genug anderen Threats diskutiert und das soll auch so bleiben, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo gomez (30. August 2005)

...wobei sich das eine oder andere Stück Wanderweg dann in der Realität doch als weniger fahrbar herausstellte! 

Aber gut, bei der Strecke war die Quote ja durchaus ok...


----------

